# Do YOU click on AD's provided by AD Sense?



## mrintech (Sep 6, 2008)

Well this thing is rotating in my mind for the past several days  I have made 16$ in 10 Days via AD Sense (No fraud click and All user driven clicks).

Now a days each and everyone knows about AD Sense. Even I click on AD's on other sites only under the following cases:
*
* If the site is providing free services and I gets impressed by their services, so instead of donating them (as I don't have any credit card and verified Paypal Account), I click on their AD's in order to pay tribute for their services.

* In very very exceptional cases, when I think this AD is displaying something that can be helpful to me, than I click on them. Say, if I am on a CAT Blog/Site and the AD's display Free online Tests for CAT 08 and 09 than only I click them.*

Apart from the above 2 cases I never click on AD's even when it's displaying WIn 10,000$ 

So this is mine psychological aspect of clicking AD's. What's your's? Do you gotta same attitude as mine?

If yes than for sure AD Sense/AD Services are less in yield as compared to their launch (when people gets fascinated after seeing a flash based multicolored and eye catching AD's )

*Please be free to give out your frank opinions.*


----------



## saqib_khan (Sep 6, 2008)

Yes, u r right, people like us do not click on ads, or if click then on some of them.

U have given 2 conditions for clicking on ads, but I NEVER click on ads 

IMO, only people who r new to this field or who r noobs click on those ads. (But, exceptions prevails like urs)

Another thing, IMO, Adsense is nonsense


----------



## mrintech (Sep 6, 2008)

So how other people are making Big Bucks from AD Sense? They tell I am making around 200$ per Month.

I think this is crap. They make 200$ in 4 Months and Boost it by saying in one month. I even placed AD's in between/above the posts/below the posts, you name the place I have placed them their 

BTW my site got a PR of 3 and I got 500+ Visitors per day. Right Now being frustrated I have shut down the site for few days/months 
*
Comments are appreciated and also please give screenshots of your account if you have made big bucks via AD Sense*



mrintech said:


> So how other people are making Big Bucks from AD Sense? They tell I am making around 200$ per Month.
> 
> I think this is crap. They make 200$ in 4 Months and Boost it by saying in one month. I even placed AD's in between/above the posts/below the posts, you name the place I have placed them their
> 
> ...


*
Gotcha 

I read in the Magazine that Fight Club is for Man 

So where all the Man Gone *


----------



## ico (Sep 7, 2008)

I also click 1 or 2 times when the site is helpful to me and others.

@mrintech: Do you ever use any other emoticon else than  ??........


----------



## mrintech (Sep 7, 2008)

That's The Style


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, atleast in blogosphere, adsense is mutual. We help each other out by visiting each other's ads once or twice a day so that we all can earn something for our hard work.

I don't have ads on my site, but I definitely check out ads on my firends' sites.


----------



## mrintech (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok lemme know one thing correctly.

*Suppose a BLOG got 1000+ Visitors today with NO Ad Click at all. But at the last moment of the end of the day, suppose someone clicked on an AD, than the money we get is too much high or too much low?*

Please make this clear


----------



## adi007 (Sep 7, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Well, atleast in blogosphere, adsense is mutual.* We help each other out by visiting each other's ads once or twice a day so that we all can earn something for our hard work.
> 
> I don't have ads on my site, but I definitely check out ads on my firends' sites.*


*


Really guys DONT think that if i click the ad of my friends site he will get money

Seriously do u guys know how adsense works..?
I know ..that's why i am asking not to do this kind of foolish task

THEIR WILL BE MANUAL EVALUATION BEFORE THEY GIVE PAYMENT
If there are low conversion rate beyond their target for any publisher
They will ban him/her.....
That;s why many people are banned with 100$ in their amount and many are innocent people.....

Please don't think that once we get amount in our adsense we will actually receive the money

SO PLEASE DONT DO THIS KIND OF WORK ....
U ARE HARMING HIM...

And moreover u are causing loss to the advertiser by ur clicks coz they have to pay via adwords...I feel that it is against ethics ...

And one more thing India,China .... are the believed to be the worst traffic.. that means even though u can get clicks(with lots of luck) but those clicks will not get converted into actual LEADS..

Google is so powerful that even when they release the check they will still perform some manual evaluation and if one fails in that THEY CAN EVEN BOUNCE THE CHECK if the check is not yet withdrawn..

And yes Adsense is Non-sense for blogs 
Please don't give me examples of other bloggers who are earning...
There are very few who make money 



mrintech said:



			Ok lemme know one thing correctly.

Suppose a BLOG got 1000+ Visitors today with NO Ad Click at all. But at the last moment of the end of the day, suppose someone clicked on an AD, than the money we get is too much high or too much low?

Please make this clear
		
Click to expand...


That depends upon the value of the ad displayed and the max auction rate set by the advertiser via google adwords 



mrintech said:





So how other people are making Big Bucks from AD Sense? They tell I am making around 200$ per Month.

I think this is crap. They make 200$ in 4 Months and Boost it by saying in one month. I even placed AD's in between/above the posts/below the posts, you name the place I have placed them their 

BTW my site got a PR of 3 and I got 500+ Visitors per day. Right Now being frustrated I have shut down the site for few days/months 

Click to expand...

How much are u making bro..?

Some are making HEAVY money via adsense

*labnol.org
He is highest paid adsense publisher in India
Receives around 40,000 rs per day
He is a full time blogger


And our own *ashwinr.com earns 400$/ month

It just depends upon LUCK AND TRAFFIC ORIGIN(US,UK is very nice  )

And i think even kalpik is making good amount 
And yes our own Gigacore *


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 7, 2008)

adi007 said:


> Really guys DONT think that if i click the ad of my friends site he will get money
> 
> Seriously do u guys know how adsense works..?
> I know ..that's why i am asking not to do this kind of foolish task
> ...


Well, I have VARIABLE IP ADDRESS and ONLINE PROXIES at my disposal. Besides, its just two clicks per day. I don't think thats fraud.

Besides, unlike those sh!tty doubleclick.net ads, google ads actually make lots of sense. Especially those in gmail. They often contain the very link I am about to google.


----------



## victor_rambo (Sep 7, 2008)

Clicking on ads as an alternative to donating money to the site si totally foolish and n00bish. I hope you know that there exists something called 'Smart pricing' that discounts your click value.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 7, 2008)

Clicking ads just for the heck of it is fraud. And no matter how variable your IP is, or how many proxies you use, google will catch you, trust me on this. As far as clicking ads go, i dont click any ad ever.. Long live AdblockPlus


----------



## mrintech (Sep 7, 2008)

adi007 said:


> That depends upon the value of the ad displayed and the max auction rate set by the advertiser via google adwords



Ya I know this, but I want to know that value of money depends on the amount of page impression or not?


----------



## adi007 (Sep 7, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Ya I know this, but I want to know that value of money depends on the amount of page impression or not?



Nope 
It depends upon
1.Niche
2.Content
3.CTR's

For example health related niche will earn upto 1-4$/ per click
If one owns a proxy then he might get 0.15$/click

Smartpricing factor also comes into play here 



MetalheadGautham said:


> Well, I have VARIABLE IP ADDRESS and ONLINE PROXIES at my disposal. Besides, its just two clicks per day. I don't think thats fraud.
> 
> Besides, unlike those sh!tty doubleclick.net ads, google ads actually make lots of sense. Especially those in gmail. They often contain the very link I am about to google.



ha ha ha

No matter how many sophisticated technique u use , google will know it
Coz i said MANUAL EVALUATION

And moreover u are not purchasing or signing up or converting into leads...
this is a massive blow to advertisers
Yes one cannot expect 100% conversion rate but they do have a minimum cut off rate



kalpik said:


> Clicking ads just for the heck of it is fraud. And no matter how variable your IP is, or how many proxies you use, google will catch you, trust me on this. As far as clicking ads go, i dont click any ad ever.. Long live AdblockPlus



Yeah same here ..
Adblock Plus rocks...

BTW how much u earn kalpik...Ur blog is very famous


----------



## axxo (Sep 7, 2008)

I will click ads if the site is providing something for me or if its good in look & layout otherwise use adblocker/remove it permanently as I do for thinkdigit forum .


----------



## ╬Switch╬ (Sep 7, 2008)

I click when I get sonething important or uesful from the site or when something intresting pops up.
I even manually disable AdBlock for good sites.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 7, 2008)

adi007 said:


> Nope
> It depends upon
> 1.Niche
> 2.Content
> ...


My blog famous? HAHAHA!! Dont joke man! I rarely post. And i do not have any kind of ads on my blog  I hate ads


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 7, 2008)

i hate internet ads...........waste of time.... 1$-5000 clicks programs...simply crap....sometime u land to porn sites....be careful


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 8, 2008)

hmm.. ads.. what are they ? 

@ adi007, no man.. I won't earn much from adsense..


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 8, 2008)

Nope..I blocked them using Ad Block..
Firefox ginada bad IE murda bad*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/74large.png


----------



## dd_wingrider (Sep 8, 2008)

Just one point is missing here, there are majority of people around the world, who don't host websites, are not experienced bloggers or webmasters. These are the people who come to internet to find, read something. And if they see some useful ad, they will click the Ad, not thinking about the terminologies behind clicking(like the if i click money will go blog owner or something).


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

> Do YOU click on AD's provided by AD Sense?



ROFL


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 8, 2008)

I use AdBlock Plus. And just for the record, I tried registering for google's adsense when I had my blog - *nucleuskore.blogspot.com 

They saw it and replied me saying that I'm not worth it for whatever reason.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hello Neville Fernandez,

Thank you for your interest in Google AdSense. Unfortunately, after
reviewing your application, we're unable to accept you into Google
AdSense at this time.

We did not approve your application for the reasons listed below.

Issues:

- Page Type

---------------------

Further detail:

Page type: We are unable to approve your AdSense application at this
time because we feel that your site does not comply with the Google
webmaster quality guidelines. More specifically, we believe that your
site does not add value or provide unique content. For a complete list
of the webmaster guidelines, please visit
*www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?answer=35769&hl=en_GB .

---------------------

For a complete list of AdSense criteria, please visit:
*www.google.com/adsense/policies?hl=en_GB
*www.google.com/adsense/localized-terms?rc=IN&ce=1&hl=en_GB

To update and resubmit your application, please visit
*www.google.com/adsense?hl=en_GB and log in at the 'Existing
Customer Login' box using the email address and password you submitted
with your application. Our specialists will review your account for
compliance with our programme policies, so please make sure to resolve
all of the issues listed above before resubmitting.

Please contact us at adsense-uk@google.com if you have any questions.

Regards,

The Google AdSense Team
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 8, 2008)

^^Lolz YOUR site not worth it ? You write some of the best stuff around dude! You _even_ have good grammer unlike many others.


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 8, 2008)

Well thank you for the compliment, I have posted a copy of the email they sent me as it is. I did go through the link they gave me but could not understand what they meant by "page type" problem??

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/75large.png


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 8, 2008)

[Offtopic]
@ NucleusKore. Maybe their servers were down but they were too embarrassed to accept it.  
[/Offtopic]

I never click Ads. Neither do I block them, keeping open the possibility that if something is relevant I may click on it. I simply ignore whats not needed.


----------



## mrintech (Sep 8, 2008)

*Well I have one question. Suppose you reached 100$ after many many months with genuine clicks but less visitors.

Do adsense Ban/terminate your account?*


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 9, 2008)

^ nope


----------



## Dragoon (Sep 11, 2008)

i guess they consider how much time it takes to reach the $100 limit. My friend reached the limit in 3 weeks. He got afraid that he might be banned and so completely canceled his account... so much for the $100 !

*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/46large.png


----------



## Dragoon (Sep 11, 2008)

you get the money, all right....but that is for now!
You might never know that sometimes your friend's account mught be banned sooner or later!


----------



## slugger (Sep 11, 2008)

some adsense ads can be useful - found out and registered for co.cc domian name thru it


----------



## roshan1236a (Sep 11, 2008)

never i clicked any of the ads it waste for me....


----------



## adi007 (Sep 11, 2008)

ax3 said:


> @adi007 ...... sorry 2 dissappoint u ..... i click on my frds blog & he`s getting money ....
> 
> & inreturn i get paid 2 ....... whot say ha ...... some ppl do FOOL adsense .........



No chance dear
No way to cheat Google
Why simply because no matter what ever technology u use,u will not PURCHASE an item from the landing page by giving them money...
The thing is i wanna ask whether ur friend did actually received the money or not...?
If yes then u might have clicked the ad which doesn't require purchasing ...like say a ad which displays a film ad or something like that....
ur friend will be banned sooner or later...
They do have a minimum cut off beyond which one will be banned ( Some say that they will first smart price u and then it the conversion rate is still pathetic then they will ban u)

i am not saying that all must purchase that item..
They do have cut off something like say 60%.. i mean out of 100 clicks atleast 60 should be converted into leads....

And i wanna say to Digit members that i had once read reports that there most of the invalid clicks are from India
*www.labnol.org/internet/blogging/g...-india-how-invalid-clicks-are-generated/2408/

^^Very very interesting read..



Dragoon said:


> you get the money, all right....but that is for now!
> You might never know that sometimes your friend's account mught be banned sooner or later!



Yup...
Even some Genuine adsense publishers will suffer if the conversion rate is too low...  
But this is business.. if one publisher is not useful to the Google then they will simply abandon him/her ...


----------



## Dragoon (Sep 11, 2008)

Really interesting, that article. But it is real funny to notice that the entire world is involved anyway!

However, India known for its great growth in technology has already become popular for things like these.

Primary use of ads are to just get people to know about products or more specifically widen their products' worldwide. In this case, we should know that, while google adsense pays you when people click on ads placed on your website, it is not for granted that they let you use them as you like. They continuously track the page impressions and can trace you without any difficulty.

But, the point is that when you yourself or your friend keep clicking the ads, the ip addresses are tracked. But you can remain on the safer side, as long as you don't cross the limit because Google is a bit greedy too. They earn a lot more than us from the ads. But if you overdo it, Google can even take steps against you legally, because it is not you or Google who is suffering, but the advertiser who has to suffer for the number of times you click their ads.

Though on simpler terms, this sounds easy, you could end up in really big trouble if the advertiser gets hold of your ip through google(because google is the one which is responsible).

So ,as a result, the whole adsense bussiness is best to be stopped.....!


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Sep 16, 2008)

Qo YOU click on AD's provided by AD Sense?
A:I have Ad Block plus installed ! lol


----------



## mrintech (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey you all almighty digitians remove that AD Block Plus software and do favour for Google and Publishers 

Pls


----------



## ahref (Sep 18, 2008)

> * If the site is providing free services and I gets impressed by their services, so instead of donating them (as I don't have any credit card and verified Paypal Account), I click on their AD's in order to pay tribute for their services.



If you are impressed why dont you pay from your own pocket, instead of stealing money from other pocket and paying tribute.


----------



## slugger (Sep 18, 2008)

so does that mean if i dont like this blogger and want him to starve to death, al I have to do is keep clicking on his ads and not purchase anything afterwards

Instant banning, I guess


----------



## casanova (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
Nice idea. Let's do it (u know where).


----------



## slugger (Sep 18, 2008)

casanova said:


> ^^
> Nice idea. Let's do it (u know where).



charity begins at home. first target - *Thinkdigit forum* 

tho in all fairness to Digit, the adsense ads are bearable, its the banner ads that should be banished


----------



## mrintech (Sep 19, 2008)

Digit


----------



## tejass (Sep 24, 2008)

mrintech said:


> Well this thing is rotating in my mind for the past several days  I have made 16$ in 10 Days via AD Sense (No fraud click and All user driven clicks).
> 
> Now a days each and everyone knows about AD Sense. Even I click on AD's on other sites only under the following cases:
> *
> ...



U jokin..naa???


----------



## mrintech (Sep 24, 2008)

^^^^^

For what reason I am joking?


----------

